# 28bhs - Which Handle Is Grey/black Tank?



## spitfire_119 (May 22, 2005)

I have a 2003 Outback 28BHS. For the life of me I can't remember which handle opens the black tank and which is grey tank (e.g. right or left handle).

I have my trailer at a seasonal site where we don't have sewer hookups (because it is on a river) and you have to sign up to have someone come and dump the tanks. They usually dump them on monday (after the kids and I have left for the weekend).

I haven't dumped the tanks myself for so long I can't remember which handle does what. 
Since i don't have a sewer drain (just a grey water drain) I don't want to try and get the wrong one!

Any help would be appreciated. I bought the trailer used and it did not come with a manual - otherwise I would look there.

Once I figure it out I am going to mark the handles so I don't forget again.









-Marti


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

On my 28BHS, the black is on the right, grey on the left. They only reason I know is mine has stickers on them


----------



## spitfire_119 (May 22, 2005)

Thanks! You'd think there would be stickers - or one handle would be grey.. Mine look exactly the same.

I will label them the next time I go up!

-thanks again

-Marti


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Or spray paint the gray one gray. Thats how I did it but I am a visual learner. Kirk


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

My tanks are labels backwards which is a little trick that Keystone likes to play on us, so I am afraid to give you any advise.

Darlene


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

I can confirm that my black tank is on the right, I know this because of the clear section of pipe.









This is bad, but one way to remember is to think about what hand you "wipe" with.... Not a nice thought I know, but it works for me........







Another, nicer way to remember, on the 28BHS anyway, is that the bathroom is on the right side of the drain pipe on the outback..


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

If I'm not mistaken, the dealers are the one who puts on the tank labels. Or at least they used to. Mine is also gray-Left, black-right.

Dump On !


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Dealer does the stickers.

The black tank is always directly under the toilet, you can then remove one bolt from the belly and follow the handles to which tank

John


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

BLACK - Right
GRAY - Left

Confirmed via clear fitting during flush.

Oh black water, keep on rollin'...

Reverie


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

2006 23RS

Black is on the LEFT (the smell test proves it) and grey is on the RIGHT. That's also how they are labeled from the factory

Keystone must have been having a party that day. I feel like a redheaded stepchild with my opposite setup.

Rayman


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

prevish gang said:


> My tanks were labeled backwards which is a little trick that Keystone likes to play on us, so I am afraid to give you any advice.


I don't know who was responsible for putting the labels on my 2006 26RKS, but they, too, were bassackwards. Casually watching what went through the FlushKing proved that. To fix the blunder, I just peeled off those labels and made some some ones with our Kroy label maker.

So on mine it's grey on the left, black on the right, as I'm facing the valves (the front of the trailer is on my left). I also have a separate grey tank for the kitchen sink, which is all the way near the back end of the trailer (my extreme right), since my kitchen is in the back.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I understand that the labels are put on at the dealership. Gilligan has lots of relatives, it appears.

Reverie


----------

